

Will Google dig its own grave? - Tichy

The better search gets, the less people will need advertising. Definitely the concept of showing ads alongside search results seems to be flawed, because in theory the search results should be perfect already. So it seems to me that Google's business model is conflicting with their business of being the best possible search engine. 
======
bcater
You can buy the right to have a "better" search result via a sponsored result.
Hence, their search will never be "perfect."

